# Will my fish be ok?



## Cometz (May 23, 2013)

I have 4 comets in my pond and about a week ago i did a water change and must of put my blagdon sprinkler fountain on too high and today i noticed the pond water had gone down alot the fish were almost sticking out of the water so i got the hose and refilled it and added some tetra pond aqua safe 

im new to keeping fish so im scared that changing the water soon soon after the last time might shock them or something... i dont know,

will they be ok?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

goldfish are tough. Clean water shouldn't kill. But try to match temps as sudden temp changes can "shock them" and trigger disease .


----------



## Cometz (May 23, 2013)

thanks for the reassurance, i was worried about 'em


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

I have comets, wish I had a pond, they're too big for my tank! But they are pretty hardy. One of them was my first fish ever, when I didn't even know about water perimeters! 8 years ago.. Still alive and happy now!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

